# Acerbis Brustschutz Bomber ab 1 



## freeridehnx.de (13. Januar 2004)

für alle die noch nen guten panzer suchen sich aber kein jacket leisten können

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2780235390&category=18677&rd=1


----------

